# Hacer Barra



## SkintheGoat

He visto traducciones de las palabras, pero no puedo entender el sentido de la frase:  'Me siento en la mesa porque me revienta hacer barra.'  'I sit at the table because I'm dying to ....?'  Se trata de una mujer esperando a su marido en un restaurante.  ¿Puede ayudarme alguien?  

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## neveda

Revienta en esta frase tiene un sentido negativo, "I hate..." 
Yo nunca he oído la expresión "hacer barra" en este contexto, pero imagino que lo que quiere decir la señora es que le revienta tener que esperar al marido "sentada a la barra."  
Creo que es una cuestión social. La mujer no se siente cómoda en esa zona, que es quizás más utilizada por hombres o "single" people.


----------



## L'Ani

Hola:

Hacer barra es una expresión que yo nunca he oído, pero en este caso pienso que significa esperar por su marido sentada en la barra del bar en lugar de en la mesa en la que van a comer. Quizás alguien más nos puede decir si conoce esta expresión(????)


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
We do have the expression "hacer barra" but as a synonym of "to support [someone]" or "to cheer [a sports team]".

I agree with Neveda: In the context you told us, maybe the woman felt unconfortable sitting at the bar's bar, that makes her get mad (_le revienta_), then she rather sat at a table. But even an hispanic-speacker has to guess what "hacer barra" has to do in this sentence.

Bye.


----------



## romarsan

Por aquí si que usamos la expresión "hacer barra" que es esperar en la barra de un bar mientras bebes algo. Se usa en sentido negativo, hacer barra no es sencillamente tomar algo, sino pasar un periodo largo de tiempo en la barra del bar. 
Saludos


----------



## rodriarano

Hacer barra en Argentina es, como dice romarsan, esperar en la barra de un pub/bar y tomar... Acá no necesariamente es _negativo_.


----------



## romarsan

rodriarano said:


> Hacer barra en Argentina es, como dice romarsan, esperar en la barra de un pub/bar y tomar... Acá no necesariamente es _negativo_.


 
Hola Rodri, tampoco aquí tiene una connotación necesariamente negativa, pero si indica que el tiempo que pasa en la barra es prolongado.
Saludos


----------



## rodriarano

Ah claro, si.. no hay nada más feo que esperar a alguien y cuando llega uno ya está impresentable


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Ajá! Es como "hacer lobby".
Bueno, en Colombia no lo entenderíamos.


----------



## rodriarano

Kind of.. pero en una barra.
Y sin hablar con nadie quizá..
Bueno much especificación para algo que en realidad no se usa mucho, no?


----------



## SkintheGoat

Muchísimas gracias a todos.  Había pensado en eso de 'estar sentado en la barra,' pero no lo hallé en mi dictionario.  Pero, tampoco había entendido que el verbo 'reventarse' podría llevar el sentido de 'odiar.'


----------



## Milton Sand

Wait!
Colloquial "me revienta" doesn't mean "I hate", it means "it makes me get mad".
Bye.


----------



## neveda

I agree with Milton, "it makes me mad" is a better translation of "me revienta." But, is "I hate" totally off the mark? Couldn't one say "I hate waiting (around) at the bar" or something of that sort? How would you say "I hate" in Spanish in this context (besides the obvious "odio"? Just curious.


----------



## Milton Sand

Maybe "_Me revienta_" is to "_I hate_" as "_me gusta_" is to "_I like_".

Instead of "I hate X" I think you could say: "X annoys me" or "X really bothers me" or "It annoys me that X".

Bye.


----------



## Porteño

neveda said:


> I agree with Milton, "it makes me mad" is a better translation of "me revienta." But, is "I hate" totally off the mark? Couldn't one say "I hate waiting (around) at the bar" or something of that sort? How would you say "I hate" in Spanish in this context (besides the obvious "odio"? Just curious.


 
No aguanto. No soporto.


----------



## Milton Sand

Oh, well. I misunderstood Neveda's #13 post:

As any hispanic-american country:
*Me fastidia* X cosa (very pan-hispanic)
*Me saca el/de quicio* X cosa (a popular spanish idiom)

In Colombia and Venezuela we'd say:
*Me saca la piedra* X cosa. (very colloquial)

And, only in Colombia, we also say:
*Me emberraca* X cosa (the most usual)
*Me emputa* X cosa (very, very vulgar)

Bye.


----------



## neveda

Thanks! Mil Gracias


----------



## romarsan

Me toca las narices
Me saca de mis casillas
Me enerva
Me enciende la sangre
Me pone a parir
Me pone los pelos verdes
Me cabrea mogollón


----------



## Milton Sand

We also say:


romarsan said:


> Me saca de mis casillas
> Me enerva
> Me enciende la sangre
> Me cabrea mogollón


----------



## romarsan

Milton Sand said:


> We also say:


El sentido en que usamos en España la frase "me saca de mis casillas" puedes encontrarlo en unas 46.100 entradas de google.
En cuanto a "mogollón" lo encontrarás en el DRAE en su entrada 5 dónde explica que es un adverbio de uso coloquial que significa mucho.
He buscado tu aportación "me saca de casillas" y no he encontrado ninguna entrada que diga que significa lo mismo que los otros ejemplos que veníamos barajando, por lo que sería interesante que nos la facilitaras.

Saludos


----------



## rodriarano

Acabo de llegar de bailar, son las 7,08 am. 
Por suerte no tuve que hacer barra!


----------



## L'Ani

and something a bit stronger:

Me encabrona


----------



## alexacohen

I beg your pardon, Milton:

You have crossed out two phrases that are absolutely correct in *SPAIN*, and which any Spaniard understands as such:


> Originally posted by *Romarsan:*
> Me toca las narices
> Me saca de mis casillas
> Me enerva
> Me enciende la sangre
> Me pone a parir
> Me pone los pelos verdes
> Me cabrea mogollón


 
That they are not said in your country does not make them less correct.
With the same liberty you have taken, I will cross those phrases of yours that are not correct in *SPAIN*, and would not be understood by any Spaniard:


> Originally posted by *Milton Sand*:
> *Me fastidia* X cosa
> *Me saca el/ de quicio* X cosa
> *Me saca la piedra X cosa*
> *Me emberraca X cosa*
> *Me emputa X cosa*


 
In other words, in *SPAIN*: _Me jode la tira_.


----------



## alacant

Milton Sand said:


> Hi!
> We do have the expression "hacer barra" but as a synonym of "to support [someone]" or "to cheer [a sports team]".
> 
> I agree with Neveda: In the context you told us, maybe the woman felt uncomfortable sitting at (bar's) the bar, that makes her get mad (_le revienta_), then she would rather sit at a table. But even an hispanic-spea(c)ker has to guess what "hacer barra" has to do in this sentence.
> 
> Bye.


 
Good evening, Milton Sand

I am not a hispanic speaker, nor speacker, for that matter. I speak Spanish, hablo castellaño, y aúnque soy inglesa no tuve ningúna dificultad en entenderlo.

I have taken the liberty of correcting you as I know you will appreciate it.

Regards, Alacant


----------



## rodriarano

speacker ?


----------



## Moritzchen

Me pone a parir? Genial!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!
Hey, I hadn't crossed out any idiom! I wasn't correcting anything!
I hadn't even insinuated the other ones were wrong!
I just chose the ones we use in Colombia to tell you that.

In fact, I started my post #20 by saying "We also say" thinking it was nice to have similar idioms.

We also say as L'Ani's post: _Me encabrona_.

Thanks, Alacant, for your corrections. They're always welcome!

Bye.


----------



## chileno

Todo lo que se ha dicho está correcto, incluso que "hacer barra" = to cheer 

Puede que se refiera a que a esta persona le revienta/(molesta de sobremanera) el tener que hacer "caritas" y celebrarle todas las estupideces que a uno se le ocurre decir mientras toma...

Solo cogitando...


----------



## casiperuano

in peru they say

me llega (al pincho)           me llega is not crude, me llega al pincho is crude
me joda                           slightly vulgar 
me da rabia/colera            it makes me angry/mad


----------



## HUMBERT0

“Hacer barra” en este caso, yo lo entiendo como esperar sin hacer algo provechoso, o verse en la situación de tener que hacer plática o que le busquen plática cuando no quiere hacerlo.

“Tirar barra” es holgazanear, perder el tiempo al sostener una conversación cuando debería estar haciendo algo.
Por ejemplo, si fulanito esta charlando en algún lugar con una o varias personas y no está trabajando como debiera, se dice que esta “tirando barra”. ¿Y fulanito? Está tirando barra con la recepcionista. 
-¿Y qué haces?, - sólo tirando barra - ¿y tú?


----------



## Rodal

chileno said:


> Todo lo que se ha dicho está correcto, incluso que "hacer barra" = to cheer
> 
> Puede que se refiera a que a esta persona le revienta/(molesta de sobremanera) el tener que hacer "caritas" y celebrarle todas las estupideces que a uno se le ocurre decir mientras toma...
> 
> Solo cogitando...



Estoy de acuerdo con chileno, hacer barra es to cheer, like in the stadium when you cheer for your team to help them win. So maybe she doesn't like to agree with everything that it's said on the table.


----------



## Wenlor

Wow! So many aceptions just to "hacer barra". Years later, I needed to know how to say it but now I know. To cheer a sporting team. That was my question.
I don't go to bars so I would not know on that context but "revienta" is "me molesta en sumo grado". I do not think it is equivalent to "hate". The woman must be extremely uncomfortable to express in that manner.  
Thank you all. I did not to make my question, after all.


----------

